# Archie's Girls Haul



## Ivonne383 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,

  	Here is my haul for the Archie's Girls collection. I purchased backups because I don't want to pay crazy ebay prices in a few months.  I would love to see  what everyone else got from this collection.

  	Girl Next Door  x3
  	Betty Bright  x3
  	Daddy's Little Girl  x2
  	Ronnie Red  x2
  	Boyfriend Stealer  x1
  	Mall Madness  x1
  	Stay Sweet  x1
  	Summer Sweetheart  x1

  	Caramel Sundae Quad  x1
  	Spoiled Rich Quad x2
  	Betty Powder Blush x1
  	Veronica Powder Blush x2
  	Pearlmatte Flatter Me x2
  	Pearlmatte Veronica's Blush x2

  	Archie's Girls Brush Kit  x1


----------



## Reddimples (Feb 11, 2013)

Ivonne383 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my haul for the Archie's Girls collection. I purchased backups because I don't want to pay crazy ebay prices in a few months.  I would love to see  what everyone else got from this collection.
> 
> ...


  	Whoa!! Love the haul. So, you got everything except for the nail polish and eyeliners. Those didn't appeal to you?


----------



## glammy girl (Feb 12, 2013)

Great haul  Enjoy...


----------



## Ivonne383 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was not a fan of the eyeliners and I think that the MAC nail polishes are not worth the money. I think they chip off to fast. Does this happen to you with their nail polishes? It could be just me. lol


glammy girl said:


> Great haul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2013)

Ivonne383 said:


> I was not a fan of the eyeliners and I think that the MAC nail polishes are not worth the money. I think they chip off to fast. Does this happen to you with their nail polishes? It could be just me. lol
> 
> Thanks!


  	Great Haul!!! I agree with you. The MAC polishes could be of better quality. For what you are paying for them they should better.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 13, 2013)

looks nice


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 13, 2013)

That's a nice haul!


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

what an awesome haul! almost like a promo pic! =D


----------



## geeko (Mar 16, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Great Haul!!! I agree with you. The MAC polishes could be of better quality. For what you are paying for them they should better.


  	MAC nail polishes do chip off fast on me, lol but i did caved in and bought one of the pink nail polish from this collection though haha. Anyway, all nail polishes, OPI, China glaze etc etc all never seem to last on me. XD


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2013)

Nice Haul!


----------



## ZoZo (May 16, 2013)

Great hall, enjoy..


----------



## monibackincali (May 20, 2013)

Ivonne383 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my haul for the Archie's Girls collection. I purchased backups because I don't want to pay crazy ebay prices in a few months.  I would love to see  what everyone else got from this collection.
> 
> ...


  	Would you be interested in swapping a Prom Princess for any of the following BNIB l/s: Party Parrot, Pink Pigeon, or Heroine?


----------



## IXIXXI (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice haul. Most of my Archie's is stil BNIB. Haven't gotten around to swatching it.


----------



## jchait (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm drooling over this haul


----------

